# Benelli Crio Choke System



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I just bought a Benelli M2 with the crio barrel and choke system. Is the crio choke system the same as the Benelli crio plus choke system? Are the two interchangeable?

Secondly, does anyone have any experience with a specific brand turkey choke tube using the crio choke system? Or specific diameter, for that matter? Or a specific turkey load you like?

I have used Winchester long beard XR in the past with decent performance through an 870, but have no idea how they'll act through the new gun.

Everything I have read pretty much states to just pick a turkey choke and find the shells that it likes. I'm sure I'll have to experiment with a few different turkey loads in relation to pattern performance, but I'm looking to keep the testing down to a reasonable level considering a decent box of turkey loads are 25-30 bucks for a box of 10.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Crio chokes replaced the benelli/beretta Mobil chokes. I believe beretta also uses the crio system now as well. I have been through several turkey chokes with my black eagleii and always went back to the mad max turkey choke is shoots best in my SBEII as well as the Vinci.

http://reviews.cabelas.com/8815/227...vi-shot-turkey-choke-tube-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

So is there a difference in the crio choke and the crio plus choke? While looking at different turkey chokes the descriptions say crio/crio plus, but the crio plus looks like the threads are much lower (towards the receiver) on the tube compared to the crio choke. I have found a couple forums stating they are different chokes and threaded differently but when shopping all you can really find is a crio plus tube or where the choke for sale seemingly should fit either barrel.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Your m2 is a crio plus same as my sbe ii...


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Not sure about the chokes. Try calling customer service. 

I shoot the long beard XR out of a franchi 712 with a primos jelly head and I'm shooting fist size patterns at 30 yds. It's mean.

I tried Remington nitros, regular Winchester turkey loads and hornady and the XR out shot then all drastically. It's almost too tight. Missed a bird two years ago at 5 steps. 

Had to get adjustable sight too cause I was shooting about 6 inches left at 30 yds.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea, I have sent customer service an email and I'm still waiting for a reply. From what I have found the Beretta optima chokes interchange with the Benelli crio chokes but the Benelli crio plus chokes are in a league of their own that does not include my M2.











Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

duckhunter38135 said:


> Not sure about the chokes. Try calling customer service. I shoot the long beard XR out of a franchi 712 with a primos jelly head and I'm shooting fist size patterns at 30 yds. It's mean. I tried Remington nitros, regular Winchester turkey loads and hornady and the XR out shot then all drastically. It's almost too tight. Missed a bird two years ago at 5 steps. Had to get adjustable sight too cause I was shooting about 6 inches left at 30 yds.


What kind of sight did you end up getting?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

It was just a truglo trubead.

Adjustable rear for windage and elevation and the front sight replaced the bead. I was shocked how far off that gun shot.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, apparently the crio and the crio plus are the same.

Per Benelli....











The threads on my tubes that came with the gun still only seem to match the crio tube pictured above.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

I use a heavy shot .670 in my sbe2 shooting nitro's 4x5x7's. Looking for a jelly head .668 or jebs .665 now. I've heard real good reviews about Indian creek too.


----------

